# Lernmaterialien, Bücher, DVD, Software



## Goggo (11. Dezember 2007)

Da ich nun die Prüfung(NRW) bestanden habe kann ich nun meine gesammelten Lernmaterialien abgeben. Ein Lehrbuch und eine Lern DVD für die ich Zusammen 30 bezahlt habe würde ich für nen 10er + Porto abgeben.
Habe damit die Prüfung ohne Kurs mühelos bestanden.
Ausserdem habe ich noch eine Lernsoftware von Moritz Angelsport, die ich per Email weitergeben könnte.
Bei Interesse PN.

In diesem Thread können meinetwegen auch alle Schreiben, die Lernmaterialien suchen oder über haben.


----------

